# New tank finally done



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who gave advice on this process, i asked alot of questions since i wanted to get it right.

images are big so i linked rather than imbedded
http://cactus.eyejabber.com/other/fish1.JPG
http://cactus.eyejabber.com/other/fish2.JPG
http://cactus.eyejabber.com/other/fish3.JPG
http://cactus.eyejabber.com/other/fish4.JPG
http://cactus.eyejabber.com/other/fish5.JPG
http://cactus.eyejabber.com/other/fish6.JPG

Just to recap, its a 150 gallon tank, 4x2x3
The stand was built by me a process i do not recommend to anyone.
Running xp3 with dual 400 watt heaters.

The oscar and texas are very happy although keeping to the caves and venturing out here and there. A few scuffles have occured but the oscar has held his own. They have really set who has what section. No real damage, but a little fin nipping has been done by both parties.

I have been feeding the suckers alege waffers since there is none visable in the tank.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow is that reall a 150gal tank? How big are the plecos? Big fishes! WOW!

Nice fish!!


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

The large pleco is about 12-14 or so inches maybe a little more. The small on is about 8 inches.

2 months ago i lost my even bigger pleco, but he was like 11 years old.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

great looking tank! I love your texas cichlid! Im also happy than Im not the only one here who like new world cichlids!


----------

